# Wearable Non-Contact Tester



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

I've seen this hardhat sensor advertised in a safety mag

Personal Voltage & Current Detector | Wearable Eletrcial ...
https://www.safeguardequipment.com/compass


----------

